# San Diego Rental bike and route recommendations



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll be down in San Diego next week, and would like to take a day (Friday the 11th) to rent a bike and get a good ride in. I'm staying at the Residence Inn Marriot downtown.

I'd love to find some climbing, and would be aiming for 50-100 miles round-trip. Somebody had mentioned Mount Palomar to me, but that looks kind of far from downtown San Diego. Are there any shop rides on Fridays?

Also, could somebody give me some recommendations as to a place to rent a bike? A quick Google search turns up a couple of possibilities. 

* Stay Classy Bike Rentals - San Diego, CA gets a few good Yelp reviews.
* Bike Services | San Diego, CA has a carbon Focus Cayo with Di2 available to rent. 

Anybody ever hear of these outfits? Any other suggestions?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Depends on how much climbing you want to do. And how much closer to 100 you want to do. Unless you have a car Palomar is probably out. It's about 50 miles up to Escondido and back from downtown without climbing Palomar

You could head north and climb up and over Mt Soledad. You could even do a few hill repeats. Then head north along the coast, which is mostly flat. Or you could head inland at Del Mar. Lots of good riding between Rancho Santa Fe and Escondido (Del Dios Highway) and back through Elfin Forest to the coast.

Here is a 90ish mile route from downtown with plenty of climbing and lots of scenery both in the hills and on the coast and takes you through some of the standard places in San Diego: Liberty Station, Mission Beach, Mt Soledad, La Jolla, Torrey Pines, Del Mar, Rancho Santa Fe, Carlsbad and the coast route. Lots of variations of this are possible.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/462821554

As for bike rentals I can't vouch for either of those two. I know that the shop I bought my bike at is over in Liberty Station and they rent bikes:

Moment Cycle Sport - Liberty Station - San Diego, CA | Yelp


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

